# *Official Josh Barnett vs Brett Rogers Pre/Post Fight Thread*



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thread for talking about a fight a few people might watch Saturday night.​


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Josh Barnett, the most underrated HW in mma, will submit Rogers in the first round. I don't see Rogers pulling out any kind of knockout and Barnett's experience will give him this win FAIRLY easily.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think Josh has a chin that can be touched and Rogers has the power to take advantage of that But I dont know that he has the skill or will be able to deal with the experience and skillset Josh has and if this fight hits the floor josh will wrap him up like a pretzel.

Barnett by sub in the second.

You can call me bias Ill take that but its hard not to root for the guy that came from the dojo I go to. 

WAR BARNETT!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Barnett by kimura within 2 minutes of it hitting the ground. And it will hit the ground.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Rogers is still overrated which is impressive considering he wasn't really any good to begin with. Barnett will win this in a walk. I imagine a lot of people haven't seen the Rogers-Villareal fight (his most recent). It is embarassingly bad for Rogers against a really weak opponent, if you watch it it is hard to imagine Rogers beating anyone on the SF HW roster.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I will be rooting for the tire salesman over the cheater. First round KO via tire lifting power in his hands.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it's finally Josh's time to shine. He will dominate the best fighter Sam's club has to offer. Then win the tourny and on to the ufc belt which shoulda/coulda been his for a long time.






PS. check the guns on Karen:thumbsup:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I see it the same as everyone else, i think Barnett will get the takedown after a minute or so and then submit him late in the 1st round.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Barnett takes this fight via submission due to strikes. Rogers is big and clumsy once it goes to the ground he wont be able to get up.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

osmium said:


> *I will be rooting for the tire salesman over the cheater.* First round KO via tire lifting power in his hands.


co-sign


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I want Rogers. I think Barnett.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rogers via triangle choke.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Rogers via triangle choke.


lol you lack sense :confused03:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Barnett by stoppage.

Maybe a sub.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Rogers is still overrated which is impressive considering he wasn't really any good to begin with. Barnett will win this in a walk. I imagine a lot of people haven't seen the Rogers-Villareal fight (his most recent). It is embarassingly bad for Rogers against a really weak opponent, if you watch it it is hard to imagine Rogers beating anyone on the SF HW roster.


I saw it, and your right. IMO Brett lost that fight. To be honest I have not seen many of Josh Barnett's fights. I have seen a few though and they were a quite a few years back. If he is half the fighter he was then, and unless that last fight gave Brett a real wake up call, then Brett doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm taking Rogers for the upset!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

both these guys are characters in a video game no one picks...


I don't care to pick because I don't care for either of them. I'll enjoy watching either one get their ass whooped and dreams crushed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Rogers via triangle choke.


i will give you half my credits if it happens.


Worried that Barnett is sleeping on Rogers. I was confident in Josh before the weigh ins and I know Barnett has always been doughey but he was soft even for the Baby Face Assassin. Hopefully Josh can keep his shit together.

On a side note, I don't think that Josh should be considered or be called a former UFC champion.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish Mauro took part of the tourney.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I had forgotten that this fight was next. Here I was getting excited for Overeem and Werdum. 

I think Barnett takes this; possibly by sub. Buck Rodgers could end it with one punch so we'll see.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's the big Bum. :laugh:

Tirechanger will probably gas horribly and get stopped by unanswered punches late in the fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh: i love how they dubbed Rogers as a former title challenger.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The Grim is about to subbed.​


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Barnett is easily mounting him. All that explosion for nothing. Dude will gas soon.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Brett Rogers is so incompetent on the mat it is hilarious. If Josh was half the finisher he was years ago this would be a wrap.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't know Jake Shields was fighting tonight.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

barnett made that round boring in dominating fashion


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

barnett with the james tony side bitch toss.... nice!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rnd2 ko coming up


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Didn't see that coming...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rogers literally has no guard at all. i wonder if he has ever been to a BJJ class.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

It looked like Barnett was setting up for that sub when Buck "the tirechanger" Rodgers started to tap. 

Let's hope Josh doesn't pop for something after this fight!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks for having mercy on us barnett.

rogers had nothing for him, he needed to finish that crap.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Just look at the strength of Josh Barnett! Its almost like he's on roids or something!:sarcastic12:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rogers tapped before the damn choke.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yay now we get to see a repeat of this fight again in the next round.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> rnd2 ko coming up


Oops. Anyone surprised with this result? I hope not.​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Go back to changing tires please.

Lateral drop into full mount. :laugh:


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

What a Mismatch.... Wow Rogers is bad. Seriously shows Strikeforce quality...
Wow i am not enjoying this at all, hope the main event delivers.
At least both are good in that fight


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Future No.1 HW!!!!!!!!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

HexRei said:


> rogers literally has no guard at all. i wonder if he has ever been to a BJJ class.


Chances are he doesn't know what BJJ is! 

Here comes another pro wrestling promo! Bahahaha.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Gus Johnson getting bitched for his own mic. Fail.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

he's cutting a MFing WWE Promo...where's the WHAT? chant..?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> he's cutting a MFing WWE Promo...where's the WHAT? chant..?


lol so true


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Future No.1 HW!!!!!!!!


Future first person to be banned for life in north america from MMA for repeatedly failing drug tests.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Walker said:


> Oops. Anyone surprised with this result? I hope not.​


My timing is always perfect.

one of the best post fights in american mma.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL @ josh barnett going full WWE with his post fight speech


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Comedy gold, Barnett just grabbed the mic out of Gus Johnson's hand to cut his own post-fight promo.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

he allready got bitchtits too 
Well i like Barnett, he seems nice, and to be fair, its not like the others dont take something, just he is too dumb to hide it or sth^^


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Future first person to be banned for life in north america from MMA for repeatedly failing drug tests.


Yup- let's see if jelly belly Barnett actually passes his drug test for this fight. Even if he does- he will probably fail the next one.​


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This win enhances Fedor's legacy!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> This win enhances Fedor's legacy!


This comment makes you look silly !


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> This comment makes you look silly !


This reality makes you die a little inside!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> This win enhances Fedor's legacy!


How?:confused02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sarcasm is your friend!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Sarcasm is your friend!


No seriously how in the blue hell does this enhance Fedor's legacy?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

aerius said:


> Comedy gold, Barnett just grabbed the mic out of Gus Johnson's hand to cut his own post-fight promo.


Now, if only someone would take Mauro and Frank's mics, too.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Now, if only someone would take Mauro and Frank's mics, too.


Mauro is okay 

But frank.. Lets just write him a check and let him go run an mma school or something. At least until he gets those braces off.. I mean jesus how long has he been wearing those things? Motherfuckers been wearing wire and metal in his mouth since jesus was riding dinosaurs and shit.

Also where the **** is bas? Dana hire this man now!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

That was one of the most embarrassing post fight speeches I have seen in MMA yet, it made the sport look like a joke. This isn't pro wrestling Josh. God, I can't stand that prick.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> That was one of the most embarrassing post fight speeches I have seen in MMA yet, it made the sport look like a joke. This isn't pro wrestling Josh. God, I can't stand that prick.


It's funny how our own prejudices color our perceptions.

I liked josh going in so I found it entertaining as hell.

Either way, His recognition factor in the U.S. went way up.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

SerJ said:


> It looked like Barnett was setting up for that sub when Buck "the tirechanger" Rodgers started to tap.
> 
> Let's hope Josh doesn't pop for something after this fight!


lol, I noticed that too. Rogers tapped before the sub was even properly in place. Anyway, no surprise with this fight except that it took that long. I really didn't think Rogers would get out of the first round.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rogers is teh Bum.

Having said that, I feel for him. He was hyped up and paid well after the Arlovski fight. Matched up with Fedor. He would have been imagining his future is sorted. He bought a new house. A new car no doubt... then, the reality hits. He doesn't have a well paid future in MMA. This wasn't the beginning of a new dawn. His 15 minutes are up. Back to normality. Very depressing. :boo01:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rogers just doesn't belong.. :thumbsdown:

Embarrassing at this level..


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I found it ironic Barnett gave that ridiculous speech after without blathering on about God like so many tiresome fighters do. I always hate it when guys do that, but if anyone should be doing it, it's Barnett.

Barnett should fall to his knees weeping with gratitude. This fight was such a gift for him. It will revive his career for at least a little while, and all he had to do was beat a can like Rogers. 

On the plus side, Rogers can just disappear now, and we won't ever have to listen to anyone pretend he is a legit top HW.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

poor Rogers I kind of feel bad for him for being a hyped up can...maybe he even believed the hype himself..poor guy.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Rogers is teh Bum.
> 
> Having said that, I feel for him. He was hyped up and paid well after the Arlovski fight. Matched up with Fedor. He would have been imagining his future is sorted. He bought a new house. A new car no doubt... then, the reality hits. He doesn't have a well paid future in MMA. This wasn't the beginning of a new dawn. His 15 minutes are up. Back to normality. Very depressing. :boo01:


Well.....i think a lot of people would pay some good money to see him KTFO Arlovski again :sarcastic12:

But, you're right.

He was hyped wasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay yoo much, when the reality was/is...he isn't a MMA fighter, just a guy who can punch hard.

B and C levels promotions will have him though.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Brett Rogers is the ultimate can. Sometimes I wonder if he actually trains for his fights.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

If your gonna take the mic, at least be able to string 5 sentences together, without wandering off down some poorly worded tangent that actually gets less interesting, and less intelligible, as it reaches its 'climax'.

Neither a Barnett lover or hater, but that was an embarrassing attempt at a rabble rousing, crowd stirring WWE-esque promo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GlasgowKiss said:


> If your gonna take the mic, at least be able to string 5 sentences together, without wandering off down some poorly worded tangent that actually gets less interesting, and less intelligible, as it reaches its 'climax'.
> 
> Neither a Barnett lover or hater, but that was an embarrassing attempt at a rabble rousing, crowd stirring WWE-esque promo.


It worked.


----------

